# How to deal with Gangsta Dolphins



## DaggerYak (Aug 1, 2013)

It cracks me up how most people are like... "oh look, Dolphins!" And I'm over here like... "great gotta reel and kill the baits again..." 

So I know they are an issue at some of the piers. Last year I saw some fat gangster dolphins working the okaloosa pier like they owned it; passing through every 5 minutes or so pluck bait off of everyone's hook... all... day... long. I know they're bad at okaloosa being close proximity to the pass (where all the fat dolphins hang out). 

So any tips to avoid getting robbed by D-Bo the Dolphin all day? Any bait they won't eat?

I found myself going to an artificial with bait in the bucket and a bait rod close just to save it for the right moment.


----------



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

They wont touch a LY


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

They know what they are doing. 
I've had Dolphins catch a ride with me leaving the pass and stay with me the entire day out to 20-30 miles off shore. And they ride with us all the way back to the pass 12 hours later. 
It's hard to out run them if they are up for the haul.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

Had a big dolphin with tons of cobia jigs treble hooks and gotchas stuck in its mouth steal a nice Spanish came from under the pier and almost spoolled me 

They won't go near ly


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

It's bad and illegal but you can always have a small rod ready to throw an egg weight.....:whistling:


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Caleb 850 said:


> Had a big dolphin with tons of cobia jigs treble hooks and gotchas stuck in its mouth steal a nice Spanish came from under the pier and almost spoolled me
> 
> They won't go near ly


Hmm. I always thought they were pretty good at avoiding hooks.:whistling:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jigslinger said:


> Hmm. I always thought they were pretty good at avoiding hooks.:whistling:


The older ones can't afford reading glasses.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

We call them Democrat Dolphins. Always looking for a hand out.:thumbdown:


----------

